# Stainless Steel braid -- Sierra Vista



## Mack C. (Apr 27, 2010)

My good friend from Aussieland (gawdelpus) cast this blank for me on a Sierra Vista tube. Ernie @ Beartoothwoods supplied the kit. All that was left for me to do was turn and finish.

I'm not certain of the casting material, but it turns like butter, and finishes superbly.

This one was turned with a Woodchuck, then sanded lengthwise with 4oo grit AO paper. Then onto 0000 steel wool, both with the lathe running and lengthwise with the lathe stopped. The final buffing was done with Autosol paste, NuFinish Scratch Doctor and Turtle Wax "ICE".

I particularly like the monochromatic look of the pen! Feel free to critique if you wish.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Apr 27, 2010)

looks great. fit and finish super.


----------



## jbostian (Apr 27, 2010)

Great looking pen!


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Apr 27, 2010)

*Looks good eh?*

Good job there friend.  These things look heavy, probably just an illusion.  Interesting finishing regimen?
I hear there's a world wide shortness of hydraulic line because of this fad?:biggrin:  Turning them also causes stuttering.:biggrin::biggrin:
Carry on.


----------



## micharms (Apr 27, 2010)

Great looking pen Mack. I agree with you that the monochromatic combination works really ell here.

Michael


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 27, 2010)

sweet!! Does this guy sell these blanks?


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Mack

That came out real well. Nice kit with it. They do look better in person don't they???

Have a question and I see you are not the only one who uses it but I see you use 0000 steel wool. Is this a Canadian thing?? :biggrin:I would be very scared to use that on a spinning lathe plus to me it leaves minute scratches. What is the reason of using this as opposed to using micromesh pads??? Thanks for showing.


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 27, 2010)

Very nice looking pen!


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 27, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Hi Mack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scotian12 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes John...it's a Canadian technique . 0000 fine steel wool can be purchased at Lee Valley. The product is designed for the lathe and easily separates. I use it on wood pen blanks after I have applied a sanding sealer and on subsequent coats of Lee Valley turners polish (a lacquer). Yes, it will catch on the bushings, rough wood on a tendon (euro pen blank). Best way is to hold it on your finger ( not around it) and hold it under the blank on the lathe. If the steel wool catches it will easily pull away from your finger and wrap around the pen blank.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome pen.


----------



## Lee Patz (Apr 27, 2010)

Outstanding job on that one! I'll have to try your finishing routine.
Have a great day!
Lee


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 27, 2010)

Great looking pen!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Apr 27, 2010)

Its a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice pen Mack. I too have been using 0000 steel wool for a long time and am very satisfied with the finish it leaves. Have heard a few comments how some wouldn't let steel wool touch their pens, but I think it is as good as it gets.


----------



## louie (Apr 27, 2010)

Mack, very nice pen. The choice of plating looks to be a perfect match with the blank.


----------



## boxerman (Apr 27, 2010)

vERY NICE PEN.


----------

